# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ما هو سر تالق الثلاثي مع المنتخب؟؟؟

## ابو راما

* سفاري
بلة ود جابر
موسي ود الزومة
 الليله التقول ساكيهم اسد  
جرعة وطنية زايدة؟؟؟
ولا قنعو من خيرا في المريخ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابو راما

*غايتو الليلة بديت افكر في موضوع العين والكج
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*أصلآ الدق والكسر بجيب الادب عدييييييييييييييل كدا جربنا كل الطرق مانفعت
*

----------


## ابو راما

*ولميت فيهم وين ديل
غايتو قالو بقسلو عرباتهم جنب المقابر (احمد شرفي ) تجي نلبد ليهم
                        	*

----------


## snake

*القصه كلها انه لاعبي المريخ ديل فاقدين الثقه في انفسهم وهم بشعار المريخ ودا دور جمهور المريخ اتمني ان يحصل دعم معنوي لكسب الثقه في انفسهم لان المرحله المقبله في الممتاز بتحتاج من الناس كلها تلتف حول التيم موش ضرب ونبذ دا بزيد الامور تعقيد اتمني من كل الجمهور يتحمل دوره تجاه المريخ لانه بالجد المريخ محتاج لجمهوره اكتر من اي وقت مضي
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة snake
					

القصه كلها انه لاعبي المريخ ديل فاقدين الثقه في انفسهم وهم بشعار المريخ ودا دور جمهور المريخ اتمني ان يحصل دعم معنوي لكسب الثقه في انفسهم لان المرحله المقبله في الممتاز بتحتاج من الناس كلها تلتف حول التيم موش ضرب ونبذ دا بزيد الامور تعقيد اتمني من كل الجمهور يتحمل دوره تجاه المريخ لانه بالجد المريخ محتاج لجمهوره اكتر من اي وقت مضي



 
والله كلامك مية مية 
فعلا الضغط كبير على لاعبي المريخ
يلعبون وفي بالهم كيف يصنعون اذا ما خسر الفريق 
*

----------


## ابو راما

*دا دور اساسي للمنتدي
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*موسى الزومة كان اسوء لاعبي المنتخب كل تمريراته كانت للخصم بنسبة 100%  
*

----------


## acba77

*ان شاء الله ينصلحوا كمان لمن يرتدوا شعار المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*222222









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بركية
					

موسى الزومة كان اسوء لاعبي المنتخب كل تمريراته كانت للخصم بنسبة 100%  



ياخي دا شفقنا عديييييل امس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سفاري وبله ايوه لكن موسى الزومه مازال اهوج وغير فعال في خانته يبدو ان عهده على وشك ان يولي
*

----------


## aaddil

*اتفق  مع الاخ   snake   ان  القضية  قضية  ثقة  وبس, الجو  المثالي يوفر الراحة النفسية  التي  توفر  الثقة , وهذا  سبب  الظهور  المشرف  لاولادنا , من ناحية عامة , مع المنتخب , ,,  التشجيع  الايجابي  يزرع  الثقة  في  نفس  اللاعب  بلا  شك ,, ودونكم  انصاف  مواهب  جعل  منها  التشجيع  الايجابي  نجوما ,,,, والانسان بطبعه  لا يقوي  علي  الابداع  وهو  فاقد  لثقته  في  نفسه , وذلك  في  اي  عمل  يؤديه  وليس  الكورة  فقط
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*ليه نسيت راجي ، فكان افضل من موسى وسفاري وبله
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*ساكين الإحتراف الخارجى .
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*والله لاعبى المنتخب كلهم كانو ما على قدر كده
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*بدوري
 ما نسيت راجي لكن راجي اصلا بيلعب بحماس مع الاحمر ومستواهو في تتطور
*

----------


## ابو راما

* في راي يا جماعة موسي لعب احسن مما في المريخ 
والضغط عليهو كان شديد ولم يجد المساندة من عمر بخيت
اهم ميزه انو كان متحمس وبيلعب بغيره واضحه افتقدناها في المريخ
*

----------


## ابو راما

* بكراوي
لا اتفق معك
المشكله في الاعتقاد العام بان فريق الكونغو ضعيف
يا جماعة الفريق دا كلو محترفين في  اوروبا
 ضف الي ذلك ضعف الاعداد من كل النواحي
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الجو المثالي

فعلا فقدوه شبابنا بسسب الفشل الجماعي

خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## ود الباقر

*يا جماعه السبب فى التالق ده للاسف وجود قائد فى المنتخب
ليهو شخصية ويهابه الجميع (سيخة) وشوفتو الناس دى بتلعب كيف
بالجد لو ما اعترفنا انو نحنا عندنا مشكله قائد داخل الملعب ما بنمشى لقدام
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*ود الباقر 
اصبت 100%
                        	*

----------


## ود الباقر

*يا ابو راما
دا الحقيقة ومافى زول يجى ناطى يقول غير كدا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*وللاوطان  في دم كل حر يد سلفت ودين مستحق
                        	*

----------

